# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  شبهة تراودني من زمن يستدل بها على ان القرآن ناقص ومحرف

## زكرياء الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال تعالى في سورة الحديد الاية 24
 رواية حفص 
 الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ

اما في رواية ورش
فكلمة هو غير موجودة
ممكن توضيح من الاخوة الكرام لان هذه الشبهة من زمن وهي تراودني وسمعت مأخرا انه هناك من الشيعة من يستدل بها على ان القرآن ناقص ومحرف والله المستعان

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أخي الفاضل الكريم.. لتعلم رحمني الله تعالى وإياك أن هذا الاختلاف إنما هو اختلاف مصاحف لا أكثر ولا أقل؛ وإن شئت فقل: اختلاف قراءة لا غير.. أما من يحاول الاصطياد في الماء العكر ويتحين الفرص الواهية لوهاء عقله وفكره ومنهجه لإسقاط كتاب الله تعالى فهذا نعقه ونهيقه وضراطه أهون على المسلم العاقل الغيور الفاهم من أن يلتفت إليه أو أن ينتبه له.. فهو لا يعدو صاحبه، فلا عليك بما يثيره هؤلاء الرعاع.

اختلف أخي الفاضل في إثبات ﴿هو﴾ في قوله تعالى: ﴿فإن الله هو الغني الحميد﴾:
فمصاحف أهل المدينة والشام ممثلةً: بنافع، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر = بحذفها؛ على جعل ﴿الغني﴾ خبر "إن".
وأما مصاحف الباقون _ أهل مكة والعراق _ = بإثباتها فصلاً بين الاسم والخبر؛ كما هو الكثير.
وزيادة ﴿هو﴾ وحذفها سواء في المعنى، فلا يخل فيه؛ فلذلك لا موضع للفصل من الإعراب.. وكل واحدٍ منهم اتبع فيها خط مصحفه.
ويسمى هذا الإثبات المتمثل بقوله ﴿هو﴾ عند البصريون (فصلا) أي: يفصل الخبر عن الصفة.. وعند الكوفيون (عماداً) أي: يعتمد عليه الخبر.. ولا موضع له من الإعراب.
وسمي فصلاً: لفصله بين أن يكون ما بعده صفةً وبين أن يكون خبرا.. كقولك: زيدٌ العالم؛ فإنه يجوز في العالم أن يكون صفة لزيد، والخبر متوقع، ويجوز أن يكون خبراً له، فإذا قلت: زيدٌ هو العالم؛ فقد انفصل عن الصفة.
وذكر للفصل فائدة أخرى؛ وهي: كون معنى الخبر مقصوراً على المخبر عنه دون غيره، كأنك قلت: زيدٌ هو العالم حقيقة دون غيره.
وأعرب بعضهم ﴿هو﴾ مبتدأ _ فجعله غير فصل _، وخبره ﴿الغني﴾، والجملة من المبتدأ والخبر = في موضع خبر "إن" واستحسن أبو علي الفارسي كونه فصلاً فقط؛ لا مبتدأ، لأن حذف المبتدأ غير سائغ؛ أي: رجّح فصليته لحذفه في القراءة الأخرى.

ووجه الحذف: أن قوله ﴿الله﴾ اسم "إن"، و﴿الغني﴾ خبره؛ وليس فيه فصل لأن قوله ﴿هو﴾ فصلٌ بين الاسم والخبر = لا موضع له من الإعراب، فلما لم يكن له موضع إعرابي ترك.
وأيضاً فإن فائدة الفصل هي: أن يفصل بين الخبر والصفة، والرفع في ﴿الغني﴾ هاهنا يفصله عن الصفة؛ فيعلم أنه خبر "إن" وليس بصفة للاسم.

----------


## أبو القاسم

جزى الله الفاضل التميمي وليأذن لي بزيادة توضيح:
خلاصة الأمر بوضوح شديد =أن هذه قراءة متواترة كما أن قراءة عاصم متواترة,وكان الصحابة يتحرون في المصحف كتابة الكلمة بحيث تكون حمالة لوجوه القراءات المعتمدة في العرضة الأخيرة,فإذا لم يمكنهم إثبات وجوه القراءات في الكلمة كأن تتضمن القراءة زيادة كلمة مثلا كما ههنا ,أثبتوا الزيادة في مصحف آخر (فهذا دليل على حفظ القرآن وصيانته لا على العكس فتنبه!) ,ثم أرسل عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه نسخا إلى الأمصار.وفي الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أقرأنى جبريل على حرف فراجعته ، فلم أزل أستزيده ويزيدنى حتى انتهى إلى سبعة أحرف"
والحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

جزى الله الأخوين الكريمين الشيخين الفاضلين أبا القاسم وأبا عصام على التوضيح ..

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أشكر الشيخين الفاضلين السكران التميمي وأبا القاسم على هذا الرد الوافي، الشافي لمن يلتمس الشفاء.
ولْيُعلم أنَّ مثير مثل هذا إنما ينم أول الأمر على عدم معرفته بالفن الذي يخوض فيه، والذي ينبهر أو ينزعج من إثارة مثل هذا أيضًا بحاجة إلى التعلم والأخذ بيده.
فالمواضع التي حدث فيها اختلاف بين المصاحف العثمانية ليست منحصرة في هذا الموضع الذي أثاره من يستدل به على أن القرآن ناقص ومحرف
بل هناك مواضع أخرى حدث فيها اختلاف، ومع هذا فلا يدل شيء منها على نقصٍ أو تحريفٍ - كما زعم - بل تُذكر هذه المواضع كما تُذكر اختلافات القراء دون أن تثير شيئًا سوى أنها من القراءات التي قال فيها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "أقرأني جبريل على حرف فراجعته، فلم أزل أستزيده ويزيدني حتى انتهى إلى سبعة أحرف".... كما أورد الأخ أبو القاسم.
فمن تلك المواضع:
= (عَلِيمٌ وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ) في البقرة، ابن عامر بغير واو العطف.
= (وَسَارِعُوا) --- (سَارِعُوا).
= (وَالزُّبُرِ وَالكِتَابِ) في آل عمران ---- (وَبِالزُّبُرِ وَالكِتَابِ) وكذا (وَبِالزُّبُرِ وَبِالكِتَابِ).
= (وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا) في المائدة ---- (يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا).
= (مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ) في المائدة ---- (مَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ).
= (وَلَلدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ) في الأنعام ----- (وَلَدَارُ الآخِرَةِ).
= (قَلِيلًا مَا تَذكرُونَ) في أول الأعراف -- --- (يَتَذَكَّرُونَ)  .
= (وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ) فيها أيضا ----- (مَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ).
= (قَالَ المَلَأُ) مِنْ قِصَّةِ صَالِحٍ فيها أيضا ---- (وَقَالَ المَلَأُ).
= ((وَالسَّابِقُون  َ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ المُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً ذَلِكَ الفَوْزُ العَظِيمُ)) التوبة: 100
قرأ ابن كثير: تجري من تحتِها، بزيادة من.
= قال تعالى: ((والذين اتخذوا مسجدا ضرارا)) [التوبة: 107] وفي القراءة الأخرى: (الذين اتخذوا مسجدا ضرارا) بغير الواو.
= قال تعالى: ((خيرا منها منقلبا)) [الكهف: 36] وفي القراءة الأخرى: (خيرا منهما منقلبا) بزيادة الميم.
= قال تعالى: ((وتوكل على العزيز الرحيم)) [الشعراء: 217] وفي القراءة الأخرى: (فتوكل على العزيز الرحيم) بالفاء.
= قال تعالى: ((أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد)) [غافر: 26] وفي القراءة الأخرى: (وأن يظهر في الأرض الفساد) بالواو بدل أو.
= في سورة الأنبياء: (قَالَ رَبِّي يَعْلَمُ) في المصحف الكوفي بألف بعد القاف، وهي قراءتهم إلا شعبة.
وفي مصاحف غيرهم (قل ربِّي يَعْلَمُ) بغير ألف بعد القاف.
= وفي نفس السورة: (أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا) بالواو بين الهمزة واللام.
وفي المصحف المكي: (أَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا) بغير هذه الواو، وهي قراءتهم.
= قال تعالى: (((وكذلك زَيَّنَ لكثير من المشركين قتْلَ أولادِهِم شركاؤُهُم))).
قرأ ابن عامر: (((وكذلك زُيِّنَ لكثير من المشركين قتْلُ أولادَهُم شركائِهم))).

ويُرجى الاطلاع على هذا الرابط للاستزادة:
الأحرف المختلف فيها رسما بين المصاحف

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

قد وفى الاخوة المقام حقه لكن فقط ازيدك بيانا فأقول 
هذا الاختلاف يرجع إلى نزل القرأن على سبعة أحرف وهذا الأختلاف في الرسم فى المصاحف يصوب قول من قال في تعريف الأحرف أنها :
الأنواع التي يقع بها التغاير والاختلاف في الكلمات القرآنية وهي سبعة أوجه:
1- الاختلاف في أوجه الإعراب مثل (فتلقى آدمُ) و(فتلقى آدمَِِ)بالرفع والنصب
2- الاختلاف في التصريف مثل (يعلمون) وقرأ (تعلمون) في نفس الموضع لدى بعض القراءات في بعض الآيات.
3- الاختلاف بالزيادة والنقصان مثل (جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار) وقرأ (جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ). تأمل هنا
4- التقديم والتأخير مثل (فيُقتَلون ويَِقتُلون) وقرأ(فيَقتُلون ويُقتَلون).
5- الإبدال مثل (ننشزها) وقرأ (ننشرها).
6- الاختلاف بالجمع والإفراد مثل (أماناتهم) وقرأ (أمانتهم).
7- الاختلاف في اللهجات كالإمالة والتقليل والإدغام مثل إمالة (مجريها) لدى حفص.
وهذا قول ابن قتيبة و ابن الجزري والسيوطي وغيرهم  فى تعريف الأحرف السبعة

----------


## التبريزي

> هذا الاختلاف إنما هو اختلاف مصاحف لا أكثر ولا أقل؛ وإن شئت فقل: اختلاف قراءة لا غير.. 
> 
> اختلف أخي الفاضل في إثبات ﴿هو﴾ في قوله تعالى: ﴿فإن الله هو الغني الحميد﴾:
> فمصاحف أهل المدينة والشام ممثلةً: بنافع، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر = بحذفها؛ على جعل ﴿الغني﴾ خبر "إن".
> وأما مصاحف الباقون _ أهل مكة والعراق _ = بإثباتها فصلاً بين الاسم والخبر؛ كما هو الكثير.
> .


بارك الله فيك، هناك من قد يحمل الكلام على غير محمله عندما يقرأ كلمة اختلاف، لذلك أقول:
الإختلاف هنا في تعدد القراءات أو الروايات ليس اجتهادا أو مبنيا على رأي، وإنما اختيارا لقراءات متعددة مبنية على التلقي سماعا ومشافهة بسند صحيح متواتر..
علماء العربية وأعلامها الكبار حتى ممن كانوا محسوبين ضد الإسلام لم يروا رأي بعض الأقزام من أعداء الإسلام اليوم، ولم يقولوا إن تعدد القراءات هو من باب التحريف، بل رأوا ذلك من باب الإعجاز والبلاغة إيجازا واختصارا، وأن كل قراءة من القراءات تحمل وجهاً من وجوه الإعجاز، فهو معجز إذا قريء بهذه القراءة، ومعجز إذا قريء بالقراءة الأخرى، فتعددت معجزاته بتعدد قراءاته، وتعدد القراءات المبنية على سبعة أحرف لم تُحدث أي تضاد أو تناقض، بل كله يصدق بعضه بعضا، ويؤيد أوله آخره، وآخره أوله، ففي الآية: (وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ)، أو: (وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي (مِنْ) تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً ذَلِكَ الفَوْزُ العَظِيمُ)، فعلى بعض القراءات أثبتوا "هُوَ" والبعض لم يثبتها، والبعض أثبتوا "مِنْ" والبعض الآخر لم يثبتها، فهل حدث هنا تضاد أو تناقض عند الإثبات أو الحذف؟ 

أما الرافضة، فمن المضحك المبكي أنهم يرون التحريف في القرآن من ضروريات ديانتهم، وقال بذلك كبار مراجعهم، ثم تراهم يتهمون أهل السنة بالتحريف!! فيقول الفيض الكاشاني في مقدمة تفسيره بعد أن ذكر الروايات التي استدل بها على تحريف القرآن , والتي نقلها من أوثق المصادر المعتمدة عندهم , ما يلي : (( والمستفاد من هذه الأخبار وغيرها من الروايات من طريق أهل البيت عليهم السلام أن القرآن الذي بين أظهرنا ليس بتمامه كما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بل منه ما هو خلاف ما أنزل الله , ومنه ماهو مغير محرف , وأنه قد حذف منه أشياء كثيرة منها اسم علي عليه السلام , في كثير من المواضع , ومنها لفظة آل محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم غير مرة , ومنها أسماء المنافقين في مواضعها , ومنها غير ذلك , وأنه ليس أيضاً على الترتيب المرضي عند الله , وعند رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم )) الصافي 1 / 49

بعض الروايات التي تثبت الأحرف السبعة عند الشيعة:
- ما رواه محمد بن الحسن الصفّار عن زرارة عن الإمام أبي جعفر الباقر(عليه السلام): قال: "تفسير القرآن على سبعة أحرف، منه ما كان، ومنه ما لم يكن بعد، ذلك تعرفه الأئمة" ..بصائر الدرجات: 196.

- ما رواه أبو عبد الله محمد بن إبراهيم النعماني عن الإمام أمير المؤمنين(عليه السلام) قال: "أنزل القرآن على سبعة أقسام كل منها شاف كاف، وهي: أمر وزجر وترغيب وترهيب وجدل ومثل وقصص" ،.. بحار الأنوار: 93 / 4، 97. 

في وسائل‏الشيعة:
7635- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ فِي كِتَابِ الْخِصَالِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ مَاجِيلَوَيْهِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ هِلَالٍ عَنْ عِيسَى بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْهَاشِمِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ ع قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص (أَتَانِي آتٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ فَقُلْتُ يَا رَبِّ وَسِّعْ عَلَى أُمَّتِي فَقَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ فَقُلْتُ يَا رَبِّ وَسِّعْ عَلَى أُمَّتِي فَقَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ) وسائل‏الشيعة ج6 ص164الطُّوسِيّ

وفي مستدرك‏الوسائل:
8 -21419، وَ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنَّ الْأَحَادِيثَ تَخْتَلِفُ عَنْكُمْ قَالَ فَقَالَ: (إِنَّ الْقُرْآنَ نَزَلَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ وَ أَدْنَى مَا لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يُفْتِيَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ وُجُوهٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ هذا عَطاؤُنا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسابٍ ) مستدرك‏الوسائل ج17 ص 305

وفي تفسيرالعياشي:
وَ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنَّ الْأَحَادِيثَ تَخْتَلِفُ عَنْكُمْ قَالَ فَقَالَ: (إِنَّ الْقُرْآنَ نَزَلَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ وَ أَدْنَى مَا لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يُفْتِيَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ وُجُوهٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ هذا عَطاؤُنا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسابٍ) تفسيرالعياشي ج1 ص 12

وفي بحارالأنوار للصفوي المجلسي ج : 31 ص : 210
و في بعضها قال لقي رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و آله جبرئيل، فقال: (يا جبرئيل إنّي بعثت إلى أمّة أمّيّين منهم العجوز و الشيخ الكبير و الغلام و الجارية و الرجل الذي لا يقرأ كتابا قطّ، فقال لي يا محمّد إنّ القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف). 

علماء الشيعة يقرون بالأحرف السبعة:
- من الغريب أن الشيعة المعاصرين يتهمون السنة بالتحريف للدفاع عن أنفسهم، ولم يجدوا تهمة غير تهمة الأحرف السبعة ونسخ التلاوة، مع أنه يقرون بذلك ويثبتونه في كتبهم ومراجعهم، وبذلك هم بين خيارين: إما أنهم يقرون بأن الأحرف السبعة من التحريف، وبذلك يثبتون على أنفسهم التحريف، أو أنهم يقرون أن الأحرف السبعة ليست من التحريف وبذلك تبرأ ساحة السنة!! وفي كلا الحالتين ، مراجعهم يثبتون الأحرف السبعة ويقرون بها رغم خروج بعض مشايخهم الجدد الذين يدعون انهم يقرأون على حرف واحد عن حفص عن عاصم، وهو حرف قريش، بينما رواية حفص عن عاصم فيها تحقيق الهمز الذي هو قراءة الجمهور، بينما قريش لا تهمز كما هو في رواية ورش عن نافع.

- في بحارالأنوار ج : 52 ص : 169 
قال الشيخ الصالح زين الدين علي بن فاضل المازندراني المجاور بالغري على مشرفه السلام و استأذنت السيد شمس الدين العالم أطال الله بقاءه في نقل بعض المسائل التي يحتاج إليها عنه و قراءة القرآن المجيد و مقابلة المواضع المشكلة من العلوم الدينية و غيرها فأجاب إلى ذلك و قال إذا كان و لا بد من ذلك فابدأ أولا بقراءة القرآن العظيم. فكان كلما قرأت شيئا فيه خلاف بين القراء أقول له قرأ حمزة كذا و قرأ الكسائي كذا و قرأ عاصم كذا و أبو عمرو بن كثير كذا. فقال السيد سلمه الله نحن لا نعرف هؤلاء و إنما القرآن نزل على سبعة أحرف قبل الهجرة من مكة إلى المدينة و بعدها لما حج رسول الله ص حجة الوداع.

- ابن بابويه القمي يرفض التهمة على الشيعة بأنهم يؤمنون بالتحريف فقال: 
(اعتقادنا أن القرآن الذي أنزل الله تعالى على نبيه محمد هو ما بين الدفتين ، وهو ما في أيدي الناس ، وليس بأكثر من ذلك) ، ومع ذلك يقول: (وقرأ ابن عباس : فما استمتعتم به منهن إلى أجل مسمى فآتوهن أجورهن فريضة)، وهذا يدل على أن القمي لايرى تعدد القراءات من التحريف، ويروي النوري الطبرسي عن المجلسي في فصل الخطاب قوله : (هذا يدل على جواز التلاوة على غير القراءات المشهورة ، والأحوط عدم التعدي عنها لتواتر تقرير الأئمة عليهم السلام أصحابهم على القراءات المشهورة ، وأمرهم بقراءتهم كذلك والعمل بها حتى يظهر القائم)..

- في مجمع البيان لأبي الفضل الطبرسي: (قرأ عاصم غير الأعشى و البرجمي فتنفعه بالنصب و الباقون بالرفع و قرأ أهل الحجاز تصدى بالتشديد و الباقون "تصدى" بتخفيف الصاد و في الشواذ قراءة الحسن أن جاءه و قراءة أبي جعفر الباقر (عليه السلام) تصدى بضم التاء و فتح الصاد و تلهى بضم التاء أيضا و قراءة أبي حيوة و شعيب بن أبي حمزة نشره بغير ألف). وهذه رواية عن الباقر يقر فيها تعدد أوج القراءات بناءا على الأحرف السبعة..

- روى القمي في تفسير قول الله تعالى : ( فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم ) ، فقال : حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن ثابت ، قال : حدثنا الحسن بن سماعة ، وأحمد بن الحسن القزاز جميعاً ، عن صالح بن خالد ، عن ثابت بن شريح ، قال : حدثني أبان بن تغلب ، عن عبدالأعلى الثعلبي ( التغلبي ) ، ولا أراني قد سمعته إلا من عبدالأعلى ، قال : حدثني أبو عبدالرحمن السلمي : إن علياً قرأ بهم الواقعة : ( وتجعلون شكركم أنكم تكذبون ) ، فلما انصرف قال : إني قد عرفت أنه سيقول قائل : لم قرأ هكذا ؟ قرأتها لأني قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأها كذلك ، وكانوا إذا أمطروا قالوا : أمطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا ، فأنزل الله : (وتجعلون شكركم أنكم تكذبون ) . 

- أورد العياشي في تفسيره بعض الروايات التي تذكر القراءات ، فمن الرواية المتواترة :
قوله تعالى : ( هل يستطيع ربك ) أوردها بلفظ : ( هل تستطيع ربك ) ، وهي قراءة الكسائي ،وكذلك في قوله تعالى : ( فإنهم لا يكذبونك ) بضم الياء ، وفتح الكاف ، أوردها بفتح الياء وتسكين الكاف ، وهي قراءة نافع ، والكسائي .
قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعاً ) ، أوردها بلفظ : ( فارقوا دينهم ) ، وهي قراءة حمزة ، والكسائي .
قوله تعالى في سورة التوبة : ( والتائبون العابدون ) ، أوردها بلفظ : ( التائبين العابدين ).
في قوله تعالى : ( وعلى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا ) ، أوردها بلفظ : ( خالفوا ) .
وروى هذه الرواية أيضاً : علي بن إبراهيم القمي ، ورواها عنه تلميذه الكليني ، والطبرسي في مجمع البيان .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قال الإمام السيوطي في شرح الشاطبية:
واعلم أنَّ غالب ما يقدح به قادحون في قراءات ثابتة، وأحاديثَ صحيحة، وأحكام مُقرَّرة في سائر الفنون، إنَّما سببه قصورهم في ذلك الفنّ، وعدم الاطلاع على دقائقه وأسراره، كما قال الغزالي في كتابه "التفرقة" في مثل ذلك: "لو سكت من لا يعلم قل الخلاف".

----------


## التبريزي

> قد وفى الاخوة المقام حقه لكن فقط ازيدك بيانا فأقول 
> هذا الاختلاف يرجع إلى نزل القرأن على سبعة أحرف وهذا الأختلاف في الرسم فى المصاحف يصوب قول من قال في تعريف الأحرف أنها :
> الأنواع التي يقع بها التغاير والاختلاف في الكلمات القرآنية وهي سبعة أوجه:
> 1- الاختلاف في أوجه الإعراب مثل (فتلقى آدمُ) و(فتلقى آدمَِِ)بالرفع والنصب
> 2- الاختلاف في التصريف مثل (يعلمون) وقرأ (تعلمون) في نفس الموضع لدى بعض القراءات في بعض الآيات.
> 3- الاختلاف بالزيادة والنقصان مثل (جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار) وقرأ (جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ). تأمل هنا
> 4- التقديم والتأخير مثل (فيُقتَلون ويَِقتُلون) وقرأ(فيَقتُلون ويُقتَلون).
> 5- الإبدال مثل (ننشزها) وقرأ (ننشرها).
> 6- الاختلاف بالجمع والإفراد مثل (أماناتهم) وقرأ (أمانتهم).
> ...


الأقوال في معنى الأحرف السبعة كثيرة، وكل قول فيه نظر!!
كثير من علماء القراءات أيدوا رأي الشيخ عبدالعزيز القاريء الذي وضعه في كتابه "حديث الأحرف السبعة"، وخلاصته:
(الأحرف السبعة: هي وجوهٌ متعددةٌ متغايرةٌ منزَّلةٌ مِن وجوه القراءة، يمكنك أن تقرأ بأي منها فتكون قد قرأتَ قرآناً منزلاً، والعدد هنا مراد، بمعنى أن أقصى حدّ ٍ يمكن أن تبلغه الوجوهُ القرآنيةُ المُنَزَّلةُ هو سبعةُ أوجه، وذلك في الكلمةِ القرآنيةِ الواحدةِ، ضمن نوعٍ واحدٍ من أنواعِ الإختلافِ والتغايرِ، ولا يلزمُ أن تَبْلُغَ الأوجهُ هذا الحدّ في كل موضعٍ من القرآن) انتهى

لتحميل الكتاب أو تصفحه:
حديث الأحرف السبعة للشيخ عبدالعزيز القاريء، القول الراجح في معناها.......تصفح وتحميل 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=407838

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي 
حفظكم الله من كل سوء

----------

